# Need help finding some trails for future ride...



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

So, I have finally convinced my parents that I am a big girl and can trailer my horses somewhere for an overnight ride out of state...so long as I take a friend but I already have that covered.

Anywho, before I seriously get to talking with my parents about it I need to figure out my entire battle plan. My friend is willing to go in half and half with me on everything, but we still need this to be a cheap adventure.

We plan to tent camp in a state park or something along the lines...we would need a place where you could pull the trailer up to the site, not have to pack everything in because we plan to take panels along to set up pens for our stay. My truck isnt four wheel drive either so I cant get up anything super steep.

Im looking for a place with a variety of terrain and trails, possibly a few creeks to cross, and that has some good scenery. It can be mountains or level plains with forests...no preference there, my horses will do either...just so long as the truck doesnt have to scale a mountain on a gravel or dirt road or something worse we should be fine.

It would be the kind of trip where we drive out one day, set up camp, sleep, ride all the next day, sleep, ride again, sleep, pack up and drive home. A fairly short trip.

I live in north texas and need a good place within a days drive. So oklahoma, arkansas, new mexico maybe...somewhere close...

Does anyone know of a place like this we could go to ride? Even places in texas are welcome though getting out of state would be preferable.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is a site for most of the state parks in OK. If I were you, at this point, I would probably avoid anything in either the TX or OK panhandles. Not very pretty country and it's all baked brown right now. Southern and eastern OK are usually pretty green because they get a pretty good amount of rainfall and they have an abundance of spring fed creeks and ponds. I don't know a whole lot about any other areas LOL. Though don't count on being able to have a campfire, the entire state of OK is under mandatory burn ban right now.

Oklahoma State Parks: Home

We went to Robber's Cave state park for a family reunion a few years back and it was really nice.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you so much! and its going to probably be more during the spring...giving ourselves time to gather funds and get the horses exercised properly again. Its been so dang hot (108-115) around here that I havent dont much riding or work on my two.

Plus Im about to start my second year of college...im thinking this will be a pring break trip. Perhaps a campfire will be ok then lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Geez, I sure hope so. I don't know if this part of the country can survive another 8 months of drought LOL.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

God I know thats true...its been absolutely horrible...and the hay shortage isnt helping either o_o


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Try Ebenezer Park in Jasper, Texas. If you look on my blog there are lots of pictures of it. It is in east Texas piney woods and has 13 horse sites with corrals, a nice bathroom and shower house. Covered tables and electric/water at the sites. It is right next to miles and miles of trails, hills, creek crossing and beaches that are only accessible by horse or walking. We take out horses right into the water. It is a terrific park. There is a park attendant and the police patrol there frequently. It is pretty safe there - we go all the time and have NEVER had any trouble with anyone.

You could also go to Kisatchie National Forest and stay at the Lucky 4B Ranch. They have hookups and campsites plus cabins...a swimming pool, stalls for the horses and miles and miles of trails...wild horses too. Kisatchie has more shade...pictures on my blog there and Garmin trails on the blog of both places. 

Have a good time!!!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion! that sounds wonderful!


----------



## speckledchick (Sep 25, 2010)

I know a bunch of trails in Utah, but thats in Utah. And I'm sure you don't want to drive out that far haha


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Maybe some day but def not right now lol...way to far for me to be comfortable just yet. I havent done that many overnights.


----------

